# (NEW RECRUIT) 17C w Option 40 contract



## Sweeneyjakob (Apr 10, 2020)

I wanted to ask if I should take the option 40 for the 17c MOS. I don’t see how that attachment lines up with the MOS and I’ve heard once I take the attachment that I won’t be doing much of my actual MOS.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2020)

Sweeneyjakob said:


> I wanted to ask if I should take the option 40 for the 17c MOS. I don’t see how that attachment lines up with the MOS and I’ve heard once I take the attachment that I won’t be doing much of my actual MOS.



Per the site rules, please post an Introduction. I'll reopen this thread once that's done.


----------

